# [solved] nach emerge ohne Tastatur im Runlevel 3?!

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Script geschrieben, dass als Cronjob mein System jeden abend aktualisiert. Gestern abend wurden dabei 39 Pakete emerged. Alles sah normal aus.

Heute startet meine Kiste nur im Runlevel 3 (Displaymanager kdm nicht gefunden) und schlimmer noch, ohne Tastaturtreiber. Also keine Anmeldung möglich. Jetzt muß ich mit XP ins Forum   :Embarassed: 

Bevor ich jetzt panisch etwas falsches mache, wollte ich nachfragen, wie ich am sinnvollsten vorgehe.

Ich dachte an reboot von knoppix-CD, korrigieren der conf-files und reboot von Gentoo.

Hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Dec 28, 2007 6:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## j0llyr0g3r

 *Quote:*   

> Gestern abend wurden dabei 39 Pakete emerged. Alles sah normal aus.

 

Welche waren das denn? Müsste noch im emerge.log zu finden sein....

----------

## xraver

Ist vielleicht ein neues Baselayout hinzu gekommen?

Wie schaut es mit etc-update aus?

----------

## schachti

Das mit der Tastatur finde ich schon komisch... Wurde nach dem Update (wie schon geschrieben) ect-update durchgeführt? Wie ist es mit revdep-rebuild?

Ich würde einfach mal von Knoppix aus per chroot in das System wechseln und vorsichtshalber mal

```

emerge sync

emerge -Du world

revdep-rebuild

etc-update

```

durchführen.

----------

## uhai

baselayout war dabei  :Sad: 

Ich sollte vielleicht doch keinen cronjob aus dem update machen.

revdep-rebuild macht mein script, an etc-update habe ich nicht gedacht. Mein gentoo l]uft wieder, allerdings nur im runlevel 3. Die logfiles ohne Tastatur zu pr@fen ist schwierig, jetzt habe ich es aber auch hinbekommen. Chroot von Gentoo-CD. Als n]chstes versuche ich emerge -Du world und revdep-rebuild, etc-update. Danke Schachti

uhai

----------

## think4urs11

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich sollte vielleicht doch keinen cronjob aus dem update machen.

 

[OT]bei Microsoft regen sich alle über die Autoupdates auf, bei Gentoo stellen es sich die Leute selbst genau so ein *wunder*

----------

## nikaya

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Mein gentoo läuft wieder, allerdings nur im runlevel 3.

 

Wobei Runlevel 3 bei Gentoo default ist.  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
nikaya # runlevel

N 3
```

----------

## uhai

So, jetzt sollte auch der Zeichensatz wieder stimmen. Bin wieder zurück in Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

@nikaya:

Ich bin meist im Runlevel 5, da ich viel mit Digifotos arbeite - gimp und digikam. Da sehe ich an de rKonsole keine Alternative...

Systempflege ist in der Konsole sicher leichter.

@Think4Urs11:

So habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet.  :Shocked: 

Ich werde mir nochmal überlegen, ob ich das so lasse. Auslöser war der Wunsch, regelmäßig das system upzudaten, damit da keine Nacht- oder Mehrtagsaktionen daraus werden. Vielleicht sollte ich das script interaktiv machen und Bestätigungen anfordern.

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> So, jetzt sollte auch der Zeichensatz wieder stimmen. Bin wieder zurück in Gentoo  
> 
> @nikaya:
> 
> Ich bin meist im Runlevel 5, da ich viel mit Digifotos arbeite - gimp und digikam. Da sehe ich an de rKonsole keine Alternative...
> ...

 

Also bei mir startet gentoo auch nur in runlevel 3 und X+KDM startet auch.

Gentoo hat das Konzept der virtuellen runlevels, die sogenannten softlevels.

Standardmäßig startet gentoo nur bis in den Runlevel 3.

Ob jetzt z.b. der X-Server gestartet wird hängt dann von der konfiguration des verwendeten softlevels(standard ist der default softlevel) ab.

----------

## nikaya

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @nikaya:
> 
> Ich bin meist im Runlevel 5, da ich viel mit Digifotos arbeite - gimp und digikam. Da sehe ich an de rKonsole keine Alternative...
> ...

 

Runlevel 3 ist bei Gentoo mit graphischer Oberfläche,also das was bei den meisten anderen Distris Runlevel 5 entspricht.Ich arbeite mit Runlevel 3 und KDE.  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

----------

## firefly

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   
> 
> @nikaya:
> 
> Ich bin meist im Runlevel 5, da ich viel mit Digifotos arbeite - gimp und digikam. Da sehe ich an de rKonsole keine Alternative...
> ...

 

noe in Gentoo ist Runlevel 3 nicht unbedingt mit graphischer Oberfläche  :Smile: . Das hängt, wie ich schon schrieb, von der konfiguration des verwendeten softlevels ab  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *nikaya wrote:*   
> 
> noe in Gentoo ist Runlevel 3 nicht unbedingt mit graphischer Oberfläche . Das hängt, wie ich schon schrieb, von der konfiguration des verwendeten softlevels ab  

 

Schon richtig,Wenn aber nichts konfiguriert wird ist id3 default.

```

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

[...]

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot
```

bzw. 4 und 5 sind die gleichen.

----------

## firefly

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *nikaya wrote:*   
> 
> noe in Gentoo ist Runlevel 3 nicht unbedingt mit graphischer Oberfläche . Das hängt, wie ich schon schrieb, von der konfiguration des verwendeten softlevels ab   
> 
> Schon richtig,Wenn aber nichts konfiguriert wird ist id3 default.
> ...

 

öhm das habe ich auch nie behauptet das id3  nicht default ist  :Wink:  und ich habe von softlevels(zu finden unter /etc/runlevels/<verzeichnissname>) gesprochen und nicht von runlevels.

----------

## nikaya

Lieber firefly,

wir sind uns mal wieder einig.  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Was du automatisieren könntest (habe ich auch) ist der sync, dazu habe ich einen daily CronJob:

Ich habe das Skript folgendermaßen gebaut.

```
#! /bin/sh

echo "" >> /var/log/datesync.log

echo "Sync start" >> /var/log/datesync.log

/bin/date >> /var/log/datesync.log

/usr/bin/layman -S ; /usr/bin/eix-sync

echo "Sync end" >> /var/log/datesync.log

/bin/date >> /var/log/datesync.log
```

Es wäre aber schöner wenn er falls der Sync mit einem Fehler endet sagt Sync failed, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht in Bash eingestiegen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Was du automatisieren könntest (habe ich auch) ist der sync, dazu habe ich einen daily CronJob:
> 
> Ich habe das Skript folgendermaßen gebaut.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ist doch unnötiger Traffic, wenn du nicht jeden Tag emergst (was auch komplettu unnötig ist)

1x pro Woche reicht doch sicher.

----------

## schachti

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wäre aber schöner wenn er falls der Sync mit einem Fehler endet sagt Sync failed, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht in Bash eingestiegen.

 

```
if ! emerge --sync; then

  echo "sync failed"

  exit 0

fi
```

----------

